# Can anyone help please just had 12w scan



## lauraairving

My son who is 2 is on the left picture and this is baby number 2 on the right. Any guesses please? Not really sure what to look for x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 58


----------



## lauraairving

Please help I have no idea what I'm looking for x


----------



## Avo82

I think new baby is a girl x


----------



## CharCharxxx

I guess girl aswel x


----------



## Scarlett2

Nub is girly - so that's my guess!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I would lean blue, looks like there's maybe a shadow over the nub :)


----------



## lauraairving

Thank you! I'm happy as long as it's healthy but secretly wanting a girl. This is another pic from today x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 26


----------



## KatieB

I'm leaning towards boy x


----------



## Misscalais

Very cute. Hard to tell but leaning :blue: make sure you update us when you know.


----------



## lauraairving

I will do. Thank you for your answers. Guess I won't know until I have a gender scan. It won't be till the nhs one that's usually 20 weeks. Wahhhh 8 weeks to go lol x


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Your second picture looks blue too, hope I'm wrong though :) 
It seems to go so slow between the two scans don't it? I had to book a 16 week gender scan as I really couldn't wait that long lol


----------



## Scarlett2

See that one looks like a boy....


----------



## lauraairving

This is the 3 pictures I've got. I can't decide what I think it is hahah x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## madseasons

Leaning :blue: also :)


----------



## lauraairving

OH seems to think he can't conceive girls hahaa!! He says his genes are too manly.. We shall see. I can just imagine being out numbered and my house full of boys. We shall see. I'm carrying different and have different symptoms this time but I know it's probably just because it's a different pregnancy. Thanks for your replies. I'll make sure I update even if it won't be for a good while x


----------



## embeth

All your pics have a shadow above the nub which makes me think boy.. Good luck at your next scan xx


----------



## lauraairving

I wanted to update! Just found we're having a girl!!!!!! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## campn

I was about to guess girl but saw you updated it with girl! Congrats!!!


----------



## liz1985

I was just going to guess girl, then saw your update. Congrats x


----------

